# New Outback 310Tb



## spin05 (Mar 16, 2014)

Here is my new 2013 outback 310TB. Shown on our first big trip to california.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

spin05 said:


> Here is my new 2013 outback 310TB. Shown on our first big trip to california.
> View attachment 9250


You have every reason to be proud, Look'en GOOD!


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks good. What are you towing it with. What weight in garage and does it tow nice. We are leaving for a week with our 310tb. Just wondering how you like yours.


----------



## spin05 (Mar 16, 2014)

wrangler said:


> Looks good. What are you towing it with. What weight in garage and does it tow nice. We are leaving for a week with our 310tb. Just wondering how you like yours.


Towing with a 04 dodge desiel 1-ton 4x4. If i had to guess probly 700lbs in the garage with bikes,gear and tool box + a bicycle. It tows great!!!! A slit bounce if ya hit a little dip but im buying some new shocks for the truck to rectify that. Got a little hot transmission wise going over the siskous but that was it. Pulled 60mph up the grapevine..........


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

spin05 said:


> Looks good. What are you towing it with. What weight in garage and does it tow nice. We are leaving for a week with our 310tb. Just wondering how you like yours.


Towing with a 04 dodge desiel 1-ton 4x4. If i had to guess probly 700lbs in the garage with bikes,gear and tool box + a bicycle. It tows great!!!! A slit bounce if ya hit a little dip but im buying some new shocks for the truck to rectify that. Got a little hot transmission wise going over the siskous but that was it. Pulled 60mph up the grapevine..........
[/quote]


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice.


----------

